# קמפינג עם כלב



## Yukita (22/3/12)

קמפינג עם כלב 
היי כולם, 

לקראת החופשים שבפתח, רציתי לשאול לחוות דעת על אתרי קמפינג (צפון ודרום) ידידותיים לכלבים. באתר "ארצה" הנפלא יש הרבה מידע, אבל כולו על צימרים - מה לעשות שהפרוטה אינה מצויה וגם הטבע קורץ, ולכן אנו בכיוון לינת חוץ.... 

התקשרנו לאתר קמפינג אחד בצפון, התגובה היתה צוננת קצת - "הכלב צריך להיות קשור וצמוד אליך ובלי נביחות" - הדרישה הגיונית, אבל הטון לא היה כל כך נעים. אולי מוכרים לכם מקומות ידידותיים יותר?


----------



## pandidi (22/3/12)

אתם רוצים המלצות על מקומות לינה מטריפים 
אבל שהם לא קמפינג מוסדרים?
כאילו אין שרותים ומקלחת אבל מקומות מדהימים ולמי שאוהב טבע- מושלמים!


----------



## Yukita (22/3/12)

כל מידע יתקבל בברכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אם כי גישה כלשהי למים זורמים, כיור כלשהו, תהיה נחמדה... אבל כל מקום מעניין יפה ובהחלט מטריף - בבקשה, אנו רוצים לדעת!


----------



## pandidi (22/3/12)

טוב, אז ככה- 
לגבי הדרום:
אני ממש ממליצה לכם לעשות לילה במצוקי דרגות בחניון למעלה.
אתם עולים עם האוטו עד למעלה ויש שם שטח מיושר שהכי כיף בעולם לפרוש עליו אוהל ושקי שינה ולבלות שם לילה. יש הרגשה כאילו נמצאים בתוך הכוכבים
חובה לבוא לפני השקיעה ולקום לזריחה כי זה כל כך יפה ועומתי שזה פשוט לא ייאמן!
יש שם שקט מדהים של המדבר...פשוט וואו!
אין שם מים או שרותים אבל זה אחד המקומות היותר מדהימים שראיתי בחיי. 
יש שם באזור גם מקום של קמפינג. אני מעדיפה לישון בשטח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.metzoke.co.il/חאן-על-המצוק.htm
יש את המעיינות החמים בים המלח.
זה מין בריכות קטנות כאלו על החוף.
לדעתי זה הרבה יותר מתאים לחורף כי המים שם פשוט רותחים!
לא מזמן עשינו שם לילה והיה ממש כיף 
אבל- יש הליכה (חצי שעה בערך) מהאוטו לחוף... בלילה לא כל כך נעים לעשות את ההליכה וחובה פנס...
בנוסף- יש בולענים! עד שלא הגענו לחוץ הכלבים היו קשורים וגם אחר כך כל הזמן השגחנו עליהם!!!

משהו חשוב על שני המקומות- בשניהם אין צל!
אני הכי ממליצה לבוא לפני השקיעה ולעזוב עם הזריחה כי אז נהיה חם
אבל שני המקומות האלו זו חוויה מדהימה!

לגבי הצפון-
עד כמה אתם אוהבים ללכת ברגל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אוהבת להעביר לילה או שניים בירדנית...
לשים אוהל מתחת לעץ ולקום ישר לתוך המים 
אפשר להגיע עם האוטו

יש את עין מימון...
אחד המקומות היפים והשקטים בצפון!
יש שם נחל ומעיין שאני אישית לא יוצאת ממנו כשאני שם
מקום שקט, אין שם הרבה אנשים אם בכלל ופשוט טבע במיטבו
אבל- יש הלכיה ארוכה ארוכה ארוכה מהאוטו (בערך שעה וחצי... אבל המסלול מטריף!).. אנחנו היינו בפעם החארונה עם רכב 4X4 אבל גם ללכת ברגל שווה את המאמץ!!!

בשניהם אין שרותים אבל יש מים להתקלח (המים של הירדנית ושל עין מימון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

ביאנה במצוקי דרגות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





תהנו!!!!


----------



## הרגע שלפני I (22/3/12)

באיזור המעיינות בים המלח יש בולענים-סכנת מוות 
לקחת סיכון בעצמך זה משהו אחד אבל לא הייתי ממליצה על זה באינטרנט.

דרך אגב - אני לא יודעת אם המקומות שהמלצת נמצאים בשטח שמורה או לא. אבל אסור לישון בשטח שמורה שהוא לא חניון מוסדר שמסומן במפה במיוחד ליד מעיינות, כי זה מפריע לבעלי החיים שצריכים לבוא לשתות בלילה.


----------



## pandidi (22/3/12)

בואי נגזים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
1. הזהרתי מבלענים. אני ממליצה לך לפני שאת קופצת לבדוק כמה אנשים "נהרגו" מבלענים. הסכנה היא לכלבים אז כתבתי לקשור את הכלב.
2. עין מימון זו שמורה אבל לא ישנים בשמורה עצמה אלא ליד. אין מקום למקם אוהל בתוך השמורה.
כל השאר זה לא.


----------



## Yukita (22/3/12)

נשמע טוב 
גם מצוקי דרגות וגם עין מימון נשמעים נפלא. 

לאחד אני יודעת איך מגיעים. איך מגיעים לעין מימון?


----------



## pandidi (22/3/12)

בבקשה-  http://cms.education.gov.il/EducationCMS/Units/Tiyulim/maslulim/RamatHgolan/RamatHgolan1/ms128.htm
ממקמים את האוהלים מחוץ לשמורה ונהנים מכל רגע!


----------



## Yukita (22/3/12)

תודה! 
אולי באמת ניסע לשם, נראה כ"כ יפה ועכשיו העונה למקומות עם מים...


----------



## pandidi (22/3/12)

בכיף והנה עוד טיפ- 
האתר הכי מעודכן שיש.
אנשים מעדכנים אוןליין איפה יש מים, איפה עמוס אנשים וכו'....
http://amudanan.co.il/
מה שאנחנו עושים- בוחרים איזור ובעזרת האתר מוצאים את המקומות הכי שווים באיזור


----------



## KallaGLP (22/3/12)

נדמה לי שראיתי כלבים בפארק הירדן.


----------



## הרגע שלפני I (22/3/12)

כן אפשר להיות שם עם כלב 
יוקיטה אין לי המלצה ספציפית אבל פשוט תתקשרי לעוד מקומות ואני בטוחה שתמצאי.


----------



## אבו מישמיש (22/3/12)

רשימת  חניוני הלילה מאתר רשות הטבע והגנים.

לא רשום אם מותר לבוא עם כלב, אז כדאי להתקשר ולברר.

ואם תהיו באחד מומלץ, מוזמנים לשלוח לנו מייל לאתר ארצה כדי שנוכל לעדכן.

[email protected]


----------



## KallaGLP (22/3/12)

באתר שבקישור 
יש רשימה של חניוני לילה. למעלה בדף של כל אחד מהחניונים יש מקרא. כשיש במקרא של חניון מסוים תמונה של כלב (מצד שמאל), פירוש הדבר שהם מאפשרים להכניס כלב עם מחסום.


----------



## Yukita (22/3/12)

מ-עו-לה 
תודה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

